# PROTEUS. VOLTIMETRO (duda)



## Colhoze (Nov 17, 2011)

Programa Proteus - Voltimetro
hola, compañeros electronicos, tengo una inquietud con respecto al programa proteus

la medicion que me brinda un voltimetro ac, es en, maximo pico- RMS- o promedio? la verdad noce cada vez que me da el valor, creo q es en pico y lo que hago es multiplicar ese valor por 0.707 para que me de RMS pero noce si es correcto o no

es q quiero medir el voltaje AC de una media onda noce como hacerlo

agradesco su ayuda


----------



## BKAR (Ene 24, 2012)

es valor RMS...
RMS Voltaje Eficas.hacen referencia  a lo mismo, en comportamiento sinudal...
ejemplo: cuando pones tu voltimetro a la red de tu casa en AC te mide 220 pero si lo pudieras verlo en dominio de tiempo..observarias una sinudal de 622.248 Vpp ...220*sqrt(2)*sin(wt) hablando matematicamente
sqrt(2)=1.4142
sqrt(2)/2=0.7071..ahi tu valor
en pocas palabras sqrt(2)*RMS=Vpico
tanto cuesta buscar en wikipedia?

pero ojo solo en sinusoidales puras. el valor eficaz en comportaminto peridico cambia, en una triangular creo que es sqrt(3)
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------
 aqui mi pregunta:
tengo los voltimetros en proteus , muy bien con eso pero solo muestran un maximo de 3 digitos, 
la otra opción es usar las puntas de prueba o sondas...peor muy bien esas me dan el *potencial respecto a tierra*, si bien las sondas son precisas, muy precisas solo es un punto
....*quisiera saber si conocen alguna manera de mostrar el voltaje por ejemplo en una resistencia* usando las puntas de prueba o sondas,  algún "modulo virtual" que me muestre la diferencia entre 2 puntos
, existe la manera de mandar un informe de progreso? que me muestre los voltaje de cada resistencia, como también la intensidad,
todo es en DC, con resistencias....


----------



## manolin77 (Feb 2, 2012)

Tengo la siguiente duda:
Si alguien me puede ayudar, quiero medir el voltaje en DC en la resistencia R1 (ver imagen)http://www.4shared.com/photo/NYvrBpEM/rectif_media_onda.html , ubico el multimetro y me muestra 0V en DC, en AC si me muestra un valor. Ubico las punta de prueba y el voltaje tambien es por debajo de cero. Que esta mal?, es posible medir esta componente en DC, en la literatura me dice que la tension continua en la carga es Vp/pi


----------



## BKAR (Feb 3, 2012)

lo que mide el Voltimetro animado en AC es Valor Eficaz
cual componente en DC?? te refieres al 0.3V de diodo antes de que este entre en saturacion!!??
esa configuración mata cualquier voltaje negativo y deja "pasar"  la otra componerte..
prodrias explicar mejor que es lo que estas intentando obtener??
pero cuando las puntas de prueba te dicen por debajo de cero, es un valor muy muy bajo...probablemente en unos mV, espero que no te este confundiendo 8.61e-05=8.61*10^-5 >0!!

pd: sube las imagenes o simulaciones al mismo foro


----------



## manolin77 (Feb 4, 2012)

No me estoy inventado nada, es lo que vi en un libro, lo estoy tratando de simular en Proteus y no obtengo el mismo resultado, te dejo una imagen, lo que esta encerrado en un circulo rojo es lo que no puedo hacer con  Proteus.


----------



## D@rkbytes (Feb 4, 2012)

Saludos.
Prueba con este diseño. Si quieres que el voltimetro digital funcione, coloca un capacitor
para filtrar el voltaje rectificado.


----------



## Eduardo (Feb 4, 2012)

manolin77 dijo:


> ... lo que esta encerrado en un circulo rojo es lo que no puedo hacer con  Proteus.


Veamos:

- El voltímetro DC del Proteus es un instrumento "casi" inútil.  En lugar de mostrar el valor medio de la tensión (o configurarse que parámetro) muestra el valor instantáneo. 
Cuando es continua perfectamente "lisa" no hay problemas, pero cuando hay alguna variación (ripple por ej) muestra cualquier verdura, porque es el valor instantáneo pero en cualquier parte de la señal.

- El voltímetro de AC en cambio es "un poco" mejor, muestra el valor RMS y permite especificar la constante de tiempo.  Podría tener incorporada alguna selección del tipo de lectura (Vpap,Vpico,Vrmsac...) pero bueno, al menos sirve para algo.


En el circuito que querés simular, cambiando el voltímetro por el AC y preferiblemente aumentando la constante de tiempo vas a leer el *valor eficaz (RMS)*, que va a ser numéricamente un poco mas alto que el del libro porque ahí se mostraba el *valor medio*.


----------



## BKAR (Feb 4, 2012)

cuanto es la caida de voltaje del 1n4001..no estoy seguro si es 0.7 o 0.3...
no veo mucha informacion sobre tu dibujo en el multisim...
derrepete 10v/60Hz es 10Vpp le quitamos la mitad 5V - caida del diodo(supongamos 0.7) =4.3v
es la única que me explico!!!
pero la gráfica en el osciloscopio me contradice, me explico 5V/Div entonces 10vrms-->amplitud=14.14v
y esto concuerda con la grafica del osciloscopio del multisim según las divisiones que se puede apreciar....


----------



## manolin77 (Feb 4, 2012)

En conclusión del DC voltmeter de Proteus no mide valor medio de la tensión en AC, sin tener que usar un capacitor, pero esto cambia todos los parametros.
Muchas gracias a todos por sus valiosas respuestas.


----------



## Sainicus (Feb 5, 2012)

BKAR dijo:


> aqui mi pregunta:
> tengo los voltimetros en proteus , muy bien con eso pero solo muestran un maximo de 3 digitos,
> la otra opción es usar las puntas de prueba o sondas...peor muy bien esas me dan el *potencial respecto a tierra*, si bien las sondas son precisas, muy precisas solo es un punto
> ....*quisiera saber si conocen alguna manera de mostrar el voltaje por ejemplo en una resistencia* usando las puntas de prueba o sondas,  algún "modulo virtual" que me muestre la diferencia entre 2 puntos
> ...



Lo que buscas exactamente no hay... o te limitas al voltímetro... o te la complicas con el analizador gráfico y las sondas de voltaje. Esto último lo puedes realizar usando 2 sondas, en los nodos que deseas testear, y añades una trace ya en el analizador gráfico, donde le asignas la función de resta. Si bien resulta, lo que no he podido es colocar los nombres de la sondas en sus respectivos resultados. Esa misma inquietud tenía un usuario en otro post, y nadie le supo dar respuesta. Bueno, ojala te sirva... saludos.


----------



## BKAR (Feb 5, 2012)

pero cuando trabajo en DC en las graficas solo veria lineas!!!
y tienes razon: usar el analizador grafico del prospice,las sondas y todo eso.. estaría sobrecargando el esquema....
pero gracias... algún día alguien dara la solucion


----------



## Sainicus (Feb 6, 2012)

BKAR dijo:


> pero cuando trabajo en DC en las graficas solo veria lineas!!!



Pero claro!!! si es DC es lógico que veas lineas.

Que te parece si usas el multisim, ahi si puedes usar el osciloscopio haciendo un canal con referencia al nodo que te plazca.


----------



## manolin77 (Feb 22, 2012)

Una consulta mas:
En proteus se puede modificar la corriente del secundario de un transformador. Por ejemplo que el secundario suminstre una corriente nominal de 1A. Y que no sea madificando el factor de acomplamiento.
Gracias


----------



## jorgelectron (Ago 22, 2012)

Manolin, tenia el mismo problema que tú. Lo había dejado correr, al fin busqué la solución y bastó con todo el analisis que hiciste. Ya sospechaba yo, que era así. te felicito por tu conclusión: El voltimetro DC, está incompleto...., pero bueno, el Proteus es magnifico!!!!


----------

